# Is kissing a (socially acceptable) sex fetish?



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

No other creatures do it. Sure, a mammal might touch noses with another of the same species for one millisecond as a greeting or simply as a checking-out, but nothing like human kissing. In any case, mouths are pretty much the most bacteria-hospitable body parts or areas prone to soreness and new tiny wounds like ulcers or a burn from cooked meals - even after brushing teeth we create many micro-abrasions and other access points to our bloodstream. Why is kissing classed as normal behaviour? Why don't we show our love and affection by licking armpits (a cleaner area) instead?


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

Man, they say romance is dead these days, but I reckon it would have died thousands of years ago had the armpit-licking thing taken off. :lol

It's weird though, I agree. I've never really liked kissing - I only ever did in the sense of it being an ego-stroke when it's someone new you meet. But the overall sensation is uncomfortable to me, and I hate the wet-lips feeling following it. It's become kind of instinctual for me to wipe a kiss off afterwards.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

No matter how many clothes you're wearing, your face is exposed. The same can't be said of your armpits.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> Why is kissing classed as normal behaviour?


Because it is just normal ? 

Or because kissing relaxes, arouses, give a sense of connection with the other ?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

If alcohol or aspirin were invented/discovered TODAY, they wouldn't pass safety tests and would be banned. If kissing were discovered/invented TODAY, it would be considered disgusting and certainly wouldn't be allowed in public and only in movies rated 18. This is EVIDENTLY a true and correct representation of the facts today. So why - _really_ - is kissing 'normal'? Why is putting your tongue in a person's most unhygienic orifice because you love that person _morally_ correct or normal?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

We could always start smelling butts instead, like other mammals. 


:um


And.... that's why we kiss.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about kissing. On one hand I can kind of see the appeal of it, but on the other I've yet to really enjoy it.* It's just been...meh.


*Except for neck kisses, which are awesome.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

To a man, says Voltaire, the mouth resembles another feminine extremity. He also said that a nerve travels from the mouth to the heart, and from there to that very place - perhaps in both sexes. We are not the only creature that kiss. Turtle doves kiss, as, I have seen, do pidgeons.

The mouth to me is a central locus of expression where I breathe, test, and siphon the world. As a child, my eyes were one mode of sense, my mouth - though rarely exploited - another. It is also close to the eyes; and the face is surely one of our most intimate aspects. I know from experience Greek mothers bite their children as much as they kiss, as if to digest them. And hair has always seemed elegant to me. It enfolds like wings, a canopy where creatures take shade; like a cataract, or interweaving tendrils of light.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

There is nothing like a nice deep and long tongue-kiss.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

It's supposed to be an erogenous zone. it's more sensitive in some people than others which may explain why some of you guys don't like it


----------



## poopledum (Nov 8, 2014)

Definitely on the side of: been there, tried that, not sure what the big deal is. I mean it's not bad...but not exciting.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

fredbloggs02 said:


> And the hair has always seemed elegant to me. It enfolds like wings, a canopy where creatures take shade; like a cataract, or interweaving tendrils of light.


What hair?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

dreamloss said:


> *It's supposed to be an erogenous zone*. it's more sensitive in some people than others which may explain why some of you guys don't like it


Yes, but so is the ***...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Well first of all if you're kissing someone you don't love, that would be a weird experience. If you love someone kissing them is amazing and it build the relationship more.. Couples who don't kiss usually don't last. 

Secondly I think a fetish is where you basically focus on something completely instead of it just being part of the overall attraction... aka you can only get off by kissing or their boobs or feet or whatever, instead of making all of the person part of the fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teflondon said:


> Man, they say romance is dead these days, but I reckon it would have died thousands of years ago had the armpit-licking thing taken off. :lol
> 
> It's weird though, I agree. I've never really liked kissing - I only ever did in the sense of it being an ego-stroke when it's someone new you meet. But the overall sensation is uncomfortable to me, and I hate the wet-lips feeling following it. It's become kind of instinctual for me to wipe a kiss off afterwards.


mononucleosis uke


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Zack said:


> Yes, but so is the ***...


That's true. And that's why some people like getting their *** licked.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Zack said:


> No other creatures do it. Sure, a mammal might touch noses with another of the same species for one millisecond as a greeting or simply as a checking-out, but nothing like human kissing. In any case, mouths are pretty much the most bacteria-hospitable body parts or areas prone to soreness and new tiny wounds like ulcers or a burn from cooked meals - even after brushing teeth we create many micro-abrasions and other access points to our bloodstream. Why is kissing classed as normal behaviour? Why don't we show our love and affection by licking armpits (a cleaner area) instead?


kissing is a sex fetish?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

dreamloss said:


> That's true. And that's why some people like getting their *** licked.


Do you?


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I love French kissing. I would sometimes spend an hour lying on the bed and kissing my ex girlfriend. She was a very good kisser. Most people are not from my experience, however.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Zack said:


> Do you?


Yeah. 
I guess this should be embarrassing or something, but idk. It feels good. That's the truth. don't be ashamed of your body?


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah of course its socially acceptable but im not into it though it doesn't turn me on


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd say so, the mouth too is a private part. Although I'm sure it's more of a practice rather than a fetish. Example, kissing doesn't happen a lot in some Eastern cultures. Physical affection is expressed in a different way than kissing and especially moreso differently with physical intimacy. Just my take. I think you can learn to like something like that though if you've never done it.


----------



## BooblyBill (Dec 16, 2014)

Many other animals do do it, (or equivalents).


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

BooblyBill said:


> Many other animals do do it, (or equivalents).


They touch noses (or equivalents).


----------



## BooblyBill (Dec 16, 2014)

Zack said:


> They touch noses (or equivalents).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiss#Biology_and_evolution

It would be nice if you did a quick google search before stating unfounded assumptions as fact.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

BooblyBill said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiss#Biology_and_evolution
> 
> It would be nice if you did a quick google search before stating unfounded assumptions as fact.


"Prairie dogs use a *nuzzle* of this variety to greet their relatives"

NUZZLING is *NOT* kissing.


----------



## BooblyBill (Dec 16, 2014)

Zack said:


> "Prairie dogs use a *nuzzle* of this variety to greet their relatives"
> 
> NUZZLING is *NOT* kissing.


Good job on ignoring all the other examples, as well as the proposed origin which would mean most birds practise a primitve form of "kissing" without the romantic sentiments
Many primates (other than humaan) also practice kissing in the more strict sense of the word. This includes in a sexual context, as shown here - 




Again, you'd know this if you'd just done a quick search instead of telling me that I'm wrong (without even looking it up). You're repeating your unfounded (incorrect) assumption when you can so easily just verify what I'm saying; it's very frustrating that you need to be spoon-fed information like this.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

BooblyBill said:


> Good job on ignoring all the other examples, as well as the proposed origin which would mean most birds practise a primitve form of "kissing" without the romantic sentiments
> Many primates (other than humaan) also practice kissing in the more strict sense of the word. This includes in a sexual context, as shown here -
> 
> 
> ...


This debate is mind-numbingly unsatisfying. If kissing were common in other animals, you wouldn't provide me with 'evidence' consisting of a 60-second YouTube clip of which about 10 seconds of the _heavily edited_ clip shows what _appears_ to the human mind to _resemble_ kissing as the human mind defines and understands kissing. Like they say, if you gave a chimpanzee a typewriter and gave him a hundred billion years with it, he would end up writing the works of Shakespeare exact to each punctuation mark, just because of the laws of probability alone. He wouldn't know who Shakespeare was, he wouldn't be able to read the random keys he had pressed, and he wouldn't be able to distinguish his works of Shakespeare from a random sequence of keystrokes he made a million years before or a million years afterwards. Likewise, if you give six billion humans a camera phone and a hundred billion hours of wildlife footage you will see two chimpanzees... 'kissing'.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

all that fish bacteria! grooooooooooossssss!!!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

So explain to me now why there aren't a million YouTube videos of animals kissing? If I filmed two birds kissing or two domestic cats kissing, I sure as hell would upload it to YouTube and it would get a million views. So where are they all?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> all that fish bacteria! grooooooooooossssss!!!


That looks like fighting using lips, not anything resembling kissing for pleasure, emotional bonding or sexual excitement. The real test to judge if these two fish are kissing is _did they repeat it often and continue to do it regularly?_ Science requires that evidence can be independently reproduced and verified. *ONE example* of those two fish touching mouths for a minute and a half is not evidence of anything. If they received pleasure from touching lips, like lab rats pushing a button to get cocaine, they would continue to do it day after day. Animals continue to do things that give them pleasure. This is a demonstrated fact, not an opinion. There are literally a million reasons these fish could be touching their mouths. One could have an irritant on the mouth and the other could be grooming it... plus 999,999 other reasons.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Fish like it rough.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

To go back to the "nuzzling" 'evidence':

If nuzzling were kissing then many male relatives of children would be paedophiles... or Mr Putin.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Fish like it rough.


Were no animals harmed in the making of that image? ;-p


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Zack said:


> Were no animals harmed in the making of that image? ;-p


Only from cigarette smoke. That's a fish-chicken. They look like that without clothes.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

dreamloss said:


> It's supposed to be an erogenous zone. it's more sensitive in some people than others which may explain why some of you guys don't like it


This. With the right person, a kiss should send a jolt of electricity and excitement and lust through you.

It takes skill. Some get it naturally, others have to practice, some are terrible.

I read a theory about how it began in humans. They suggested early human beings did it because they chewed up food and spit it into their babies mouths with lips touching


----------



## Transistor (Feb 3, 2015)

Almost 19, never kissed, never will...


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

> Couples who don't kiss usually don't last.


5 years married, don't really kiss. I have with past boyfriends but it really does seem kind of disgusting and I steadily did it less and less. I wouldn't mind seeing if we could find a level we enjoy but I think my husband gets frustrated with my playing around to try things and probably thinks I don't like it because I pull away a lot. I'm trying to learn what might be interesting and I can only kiss for as long as I can hold my breath. I don't want to breathe in the other person's usually bad breath smells.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

The point I'm making is that kissing isn't natural. The only reason it is considered to be normal is because it has been happening for so long - so it has an historical precedent. For creationists, I would say that the mouth wasn't _designed_ for the purposes of kissing. And to normal people with a brain that functions correctly, I would say that the mouth didn't evolve to be an apparatus for the purposes of kissing. Kissing is an aberrant human behaviour that occurs because early humans realised that the mouth is a sensitive area - what some people call an erogenous zone today - so they abused it by continuing to kiss. Kissing is like masturbation. The genitals were not 'designed' for masturbation, but early humans realised that masturbation was pleasurable, so they continued to do it. It has an historical precedent.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

All I know is that in some instances i've enjoyed 15 minute make-out sessions more than the actual sex before or after.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Making out after sex? Now I've heard everything...


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Zack said:


> Making out after sex? Now I've heard everything...


I know, i'm too weird for this world.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

The thought always seemed weird and unappealing to me. Not like it matters is never be allowed to kiss anyone anyway.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like it a lot.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I figure its about as much a sex fetish as wanting to stick a penis in a vagina.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

human couples want to express their love to one another. being as close as possible strongly corroborates their bond. However, the the greatest form of intimacy can be achieved when they exchange each other fluids, which also goes also the ideas of trust. Hence, kissing is one of those ways to do this.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kissing turns me on more than actual sex does. I don't know why but I'm turned on by the thought of exchanging bacteria and saliva. Weird and possibly gross, but whatevs, yo.

Maybe it's just the result of my libido...? :?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lovecrushed said:


> human couples want to express their love to one another. being as close as possible strongly corroborates their bond. However, the the greatest form of intimacy can be achieved when they exchange each other fluids, which also goes also the ideas of trust. Hence, kissing is one of those ways to do this.


Yup, swapping spit with a girl I'm attracted to is a deeply intimate act that I love. Similarly, I love performing oral, once again tasting her bodily fluids.

This despite the fact that I would not want to share a straw with a family member, even though there's vastly less saliva involved in such.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

You're all saying you kiss because it is enjoyable and intimate... but there are many other things that are enjoyable and intimate that are considered to be sexual deviances, sins, and illegal in many countries and illegal in every other country less than a hundred years ago and the reason given by the statutes or holy men is that these acts are "unnatural" and an "abuse" of the human body because such and such a part of the body wasn't 'designed' to do that. All well and good. What I'm saying is that mouths were not 'designed' for kissing and kissing is just as 'unnatural' and an 'abuse' of the mouth as any other sexual act that is not purely for procreation. I don't care what consenting people do to each other; I'm playing devil's advocate by asking these questions. Can't anybody see that kissing is not only socially acceptable and even a good thing in society's eyes because it has been going on for so long and people like it and the men who wrote holy books approved of it ONLY because their society at that time also approved of it? Sodomy is intimate and pleasurable for some people yet most people would burn ********* to death, even in Western countries, because our bodies weren't 'designed' for that - can no one see a double standard as big as a barn door that has just won a Guinness World Record for being the biggest barn door ever created? I'm not advocating one thing or the other; I'm just saying a rational person must see how arbitrary social acceptance is? This is all a numbers' game. Majority like something - it is good. Minority like something - it is bad.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I enjoy kissing, too, but I at least can see that it is 'unnatural' and I can accept that and say "So what!". But it is still 'UNNATURAL' whether anyone likes it or not. I use inverted commas around that word because I think, technically, _everything_ a human does is natural because humans are as much a part of nature as any other animal. Nuclear power is natural, and so on...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, and it's mono in the making.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i would have thought that mosrly kissing was natural. what about the kissing of a greeting..? like a peck on teh cheek, or sometimes lip of another person but not in teh romantic way......? that seems more mechanical and traditional adn cultural to me. so i say that is ok..... 

i never, see public kissing between couples. it is just never seen here. and even it is rare for people to hold hands. LOL. I think I live in a total loveless town LOL ... I think that is well socially unacceptable. and i;d rather keep that behind closed doors.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Four legs good; two legs bad...


----------

